# Reserve Intermittent Police Academy



## DD4486

The following program is open to anyone who are interested in attending the Reserve/Intermittent Police Academy."Other police academies, which leave applicants to obtain the required sponsorship of a police chief on their own, Quinsigamond Police Chief Kevin Ritacco is offering to sponsor anyone who passes basic vetting for entry into the college's program (a CORI and SORI of each applicant will be conducted prior to any acceptance, forms are attached)."

The Reserve/Intermittent Police Academy, which is an entry-level training program will allow recruits the opportunity to be hired in a part-time reserve/intermittent position in which he or she will exercise police powers as a police officer. The academy consists of at least a minimum 372.5 hours of instruction per the *Municipal Police Training Committee*, MPTC Basic Recruit Curriculum for Reserve/Intermittent Officers.

In addition applicants who have a associates or bachelor degree, both in Criminal Justice combined with this Reserve Intermittent Police Academy will have the opportunity to be hired as a full time police officer at a majority of college police departments in Massachusetts. More likely than not that college police department will eventually require the officer to attend the next available full time police academy

Quinsigamond Community College to launch police academy

The Reserve/Intermittent Recruit Officer Course, RIROC Class #2 Police Academy at Quinsigamond Community College will start on Wednesday, September 4, 2019 with an expected completion/graduation date of Friday, May 8, 2020. The academy has an mandatory orientation date of Monday, August 5, 2019 at 6pm-10pm. The RIROC #2 Police Academy will be held on Monday, Wednesday and Thursday evenings from 6pm-10pm, there will also be Saturday classes from 9am-4pm every other starting on September 7, 2019. The RIROC #2 Police Academy is scheduled at Quinsigamond Community College located at 670 West Boylston Street Worcester, MA 01606.

Please feel free to check out the current QCC RIROC #1 Police Academy pictures and current on-going progress at the attached link below;

QCC Campus Police

This program is open to anyone who is interested in attending the MPTC reserve/intermittent police academy (a CORI and SORI of each applicant will be conducted prior to any acceptance, forms are attached). The attached packet will need to be dropped off or mailed to QCC Center for Workforce Development and Continuing Education located at 25 Federal Street Box #3 Worcester, MA 01608. They can also drop the packets off at the Qcc police station located in the athletic center at 670 West Boylston Street Worcester, MA. The Qcc police department staff will then deliver the paperwork to workforce development on their behalf.

The attached is an application for anyone that may be interested in participating in the Reserve/Intermittent Recruit Officer Police Academy. Interested applicants who do so are taking their first step towards what I hope will be a fulfilling experience leading towards a successful career in policing.

The fee for attending the training is $2500 with an additional fee of approximately $350 for equipment (can utilize a payment plan for the $2500 or Veteran Benefits if applicable). Please review the information that is provided and if there are any questions please contact; The Center for Workforce Development & Continuing Education at [email protected] or call 508.751.7900


----------

